# Chicago area guys...Last Superbowl Sunday



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Sitting here watching a show called "Highway Through Hell", and it made me think, how many guys missed the Superbowl last year? I don't remember a lot about that weekend other than working. I don't know how many hours I had been out before the game, but it was a lot. I came home and got about two or three hours of sleep while the game was on, and then had to go back out. Were any of you local guys able to see the entire game?


----------



## brianbrich1 (Dec 3, 2010)

Worked right on through it


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I think I came home to the last ten minutes, said oh it's still on. 3am woke up for the day job.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Around 6pm I twisted out my front axle, about 9:30 my sister called me and said I won the football pool 5,000. Around midnight I lost one of my phones jumping out of a loader, about 6am I ran over something and blew a tire on skid, got home around 8am.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Missed every bit of it. It just kept snowing. Lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Missed it. Made lots tho!!!!!


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Plowed right through the entire game. Had 2 controlers go down, had to repair them at 1 am in the morning. The we did clean ups,and alot of relocating snow all week


----------

